# Does an Inbound Operations ETL only work overnights?



## MinneReceiver (Jan 30, 2022)

I saw a job application for an Inbound Operations ETL position and was wondering if they only worked overnights. The inbound team at my store only works overnight. The job application says that no two days are the same. Is that just to say be flexible with your work hours expectations. I was just asking this to hopefully have a better idea before I would apply for the position. Thanks.


----------



## Logo (Jan 30, 2022)

If they are overnight its pretty safe to assume that the ETL position is overnight as well or an early 2am type of shift.  Hiw would you lead your team otherwise?  I wish we had an inbound ETL.  GMETL had Waaaaay too much on their hands!!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 30, 2022)

Logo said:


> If they are overnight its pretty safe to assume that the ETL position is overnight as well or an early 2am type of shift.  Hiw would you lead your team otherwise?  I wish we had an inbound ETL.  GMETL had Waaaaay too much on their hands!!


Alot of GMETLs crashed and burned  because the multitude of departments..


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 30, 2022)

They don’t do just overnights. It depends on the store and district . However if the application is for overnight it’s safe to assume that the specific store is overnight process .


----------

